

Chrome Extension Converts any Website into 3D - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/attachmentsme/anaglyphic

======
BenjaminCoe
Toss on your campy 3D-Goggles, the Anaglyphic chrome extension uses HTML-5
canvas to present a 3D representation of a website:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/anaglyphic/ljibdnh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/anaglyphic/ljibdnhgcmokiamcmjfompnkebpkfolg)

One of my coworkers built this during a hack-day, it works best on sites with
deeply nested DOMs (like Hacker News, or Stack Overflow).

